# Basic Droid 3 Question



## Librarat (Oct 22, 2011)

After screwing around my D3 (and running Liberty RC1), having migrated from a now Bricked D2, I have a question about the "Brick Chip" that the D2 has... Eg: If the Kernel checksum didn't match what the hardware wanted, it tripped a hardware switch and permanently bricked the D2. Does the D3 have this same failsafe? I had originally assumed yes, but after seeing some of the most obscure "brick" errors (I'm not new to flashing and rooting, just to developing) and seeing complete recoveries, I'm now not sure if the D3 does actually have the same hardware perma-brick nastiness that the D2 has.

So far, my research has been all too inconclusive in answering this question, so here I am.

Can you post support/sources for your answers? I'm totally curious


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Afaik, the "Brick Chip" in the D2/D2g/Dx/Dp didn't actually perma-brick the phone. It just required an SBF. I could be wrong about that, but that's what I remember reading on it.

Having said that, I wouldn't be shocked if the D3 had the same thing. I have no sources to back up that claim, but since Moto used the same (or nearly the same) lock-down method for the D3, it'd make sense if they kept the kernel checksum switch in.

I'll see if I can't find the lit. on what I read for my first point though.

All the best,

-HG


----------

